# Kapillarwirkung durch Folienfalten?



## Cranoc (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe schon versucht im Forum etwas über dieses Theme zu finden, war aber leider erfolglos. 

Ich habe gestern den Folienrand abgeschnitten um diesen in die Erde zu integrieren, soweit so gut, bis ich heute abend in den Teich schaute und feststellen musste, dass ziemlich viel Wasser verloren gegangen ist. :?

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Kann es sein das ich durch die Falten in der Folie (siehe Bild) eine Kapillarwirkung erzeugt habe? Ein Loch in der Folie konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.

Oder habe ich gar einen anderen Fehler gemacht? Wie kann ich es besser machen? Bitte um Profi-Tipps.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar,


----------



## axel (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung durch Folienfalten?*

Hallo Sebastian 

Du müsstest die Folie am Rand nur hochstellen und nicht wieder im Erdreich verschwinden lassen . So kann sogar Erde reingespühlt werden , das wär noch schlechter als Wasserverlußt .
Hier noch ein Link zu ner Skizze 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686

lg 
axel


----------



## Cranoc (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung durch Folienfalten?*

Hallo Axel,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, diese Möglichkeit habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen(stehender Rand). Hatte aber bedenken das die Folie dadurch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt umknicken könnte und das Wasser dann entweichen könnte.

Deshalb habe ich den Teichrand ca. 5 cm über Wasser gewählt und die Folie dann wieder eingegraben.

Bin offen für jegliche Vorschläge. Noch ist es nicht zu spät.


----------



## axel (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung durch Folienfalten?*

Hallo Sebastian 

Auf jedenfall die Folie wieder ausgraben und hochstellen .
Ich hab Rasenkantensteine als halt . Der angrenzende Rasen würde mit der Zeit auch in den Teich wandern . Mann glaubt gar nicht was der für ne Kraft hat .
Hab aber schon Kritik bekommen weil bei mir alles so grade ist 

lg
axel


----------



## Cranoc (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung durch Folienfalten?*

Okay, hat mir schon sehr viel weitergeholfen. 
Werde dann morgen gleich mal wieder die Folie ausgraben und es wie in dem Link beschrieben besser machen. 

Alles gut beschrieben, habe den Beitrag erst durch deine Hilfe gefunden.

Also vielen Dank nochmal.


----------

